# 2" x 72" belt grinder in australia?



## jai

does anyone know where I could buy a 2" x 72" belt grinder in Australia? and if there are multiple places what I should look out for?


----------



## Von blewitt

Check out Australian Blade Forums
A member called "niroc" imports the wilmont little Buddies
He is in Sydney and is pretty helpful


----------



## chefcomesback

Von blewitt said:


> Check out Australian Blade Forums
> A member called "niroc" imports the wilmont little Buddies
> He is in Sydney and is pretty helpful


Huw,
It sounds like you have been shopping too, maybe we can do some group buys on materials especially majority coming from states to save on freight, Keith mentioned about the niroc and him selling grinders too , actually I found him through Australian blade forums


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jai

I found a website called gameco who apparently stocks all willmont grinders and paragon heat treat kilns


----------



## jai

They are in auburn near sydney im going to ring them tommorow


----------



## jai

Huw I contacted the people at gameco and it ended up being the guy niroc from blade forums. I havent locked it in but im peobly going to grab a little buddy and a paragon heat treat kiln.


----------



## Von blewitt

I think the paragon is only necessary if you plan on making stainless knives, there are cheaper options if you plan on carbon only. (all this is second hand info, I have no real clue) also sending blades out for HT is an option.


----------



## jai

I want to learn to heat treat my own knives because I feel it is an important step in the whole proccess and I cant make a forge because I only live in an apartment with an incloses balcony at the moment so the paragon seems like a solid investment and it would be nice to work with stainless aswell.


----------



## chefcomesback

I am so tempted to build a forge using weed burner , empty gas can , koa wool and temperature prob . there are couple on you tube


----------



## JMJones

I have a little buddy and am really happy with it. I put a six inch drive wheel and 3600rmp 3hp variable speed motor on it to make it a steel hogging monster. 


I second having a kiln for heat treat, it allows you more options than just simple hardening. You can anneal already hardened steel, thermal cycle steel that you are unsure of previous heat treat, mess with hamon (which i dont think many commercial heat treaters will do), experiment with hardening temp, soak times, tempering temps ect. Most importantly for me it eliminates the variables of hardening in the forge. They usually hold temp to a few degree's so it takes allot of the headache and heartache out of ht.


----------



## jai

Thanks for the input jmjones.


----------

